# 4u2sm0kes 2012 outdoor grow



## 4u2sm0ke

Hello MP..yes it was a great 4/20...and today was transplant day...so lets get this summer grow started...I Have..

4 @ Gooey
3 @ Pink Lemonaid..she does way better outside IMO
1 @ Dojo Bubba Barry

I Make my teas and use garden hose for watering...I planted grass seed to hope the dam cats wont use as crap box...should look real nice come june..going to run a gooey in the garbage can this year...the Pink lemonaid did well last year...will also be starting seeds for sexing later on in summer..Should be a good show...Ill update as they grow..untill then

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## orangesunshine

peace and well done bro---looking like a true farm yard with the straw and red/white barn door---get you some of them ray chickens and you are set---always a treat peeking into the 4u grow show---green house is exciting---gonna be loving that come fall rains


----------



## pcduck

Be sitting here watching and waiting


----------



## ston-loc

Taking a seat up front if you don't mind. Love your OD grows 4u!


----------



## Rosebud

I am in. I love your grows. Yea, and a nice day in Seattle to get them going. Greenest of mojo as always 4U.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Looking awsome 4u2...
 i like tha hay.. makes it look super clean... Killer line up... :aok: i see use a tire for a pot too lol nice.. we used to slice the tire and fold it inside out on a rim and plant in that...  i love watching different people grow.. you learn so much


Aloha
Squidy


----------



## drfting07

Wohoo! FINALLY...

Ill be here all summer long! Love your OD grows too!


----------



## OGKushman

Hey, kid, rock and roll, ROCK ON:headbang:Oh my soul



ROCK ON :headbang: :headbang:


----------



## bho_expertz

Very nice :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stopping by everyone...rains came in yasturday and will be here for the rest week ..so thaught better cover me Girls...Ran out of Bumper shoots 


take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine

much respect on the rain cover there bro---i use that same tote over the trash can to cover some of my OD gear---i also love the mini green house working over time to cover the plant down below---you will be all good so long as the wind stays away---:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for stopping by *orange*...one thing that is nice ...and you dont see..is My House....it blocks Much of the heavey winds we get...thanks for stopping by...take care and be safe my friend:48:


----------



## robz

Rock on 4u! Bring on the Goo


----------



## ziggyross

Looking awesome 4U2 good luck this summer.


----------



## Irish

i may be able to get outdoors next week. actually snowed here today! nothing drastic, but very cold...mojo for the girls...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for stopping by everyone....once again I have issues with the wild cats around here...and Saturday noticed one had crapped on top my gooey I got some Live traps and Caught ones those basturds....today is the start of ...4u2 Relocate program


----------



## buddogmutt

Looking great bro.....i have my lawn chair and a fatty ready for the show....


----------



## drfting07

Cats LOVE good dirt 4U. 

I dont know if its contributed to the smells, or if its just the consistency of cat litter.  

I have a hard time even keeping the new addition to the family, "Ki-Ki" out of my gardens and house plants. She's going on 8 months now and she STILL poops and pisses on the plants. :hairpull: 

I have a few precautionary measures but non are fool proof. The fishing line might be a good idea. 

Good luck!


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice 4u

I am thinking of getting some OD today too. After seeing how nice yours looks, I know I am setting something out. Trying to make room for that DD 12 win.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks guys..
*duck*...nice win by the way...going to be a fun Fall 2012:aok:  I think you said you was putting a Pink Mamma out?...cant wait to see how they do..

*drft*..never liked cats myself....and my first outdoor  they piss killed alot of my younger girls...I also think the smell of the plants attract them...mine smell real nice


----------



## drfting07

4U, im a dog person :lama:


----------



## pcduck

*4u* Yeah I have a couple of Pink Mamma, waiting for a bit warmer weather for them, don't want to chance a lost due to cold weather. Gonna put in some Ceddarwurst, got extra of these.


----------



## CasualGrower

YAY...  yea... I have a few fully rooted clones in the cloner waiting to be put out....  but I need to keep in a couple more weeks ... outside chance of frost till mid may here.....

Although I already put my tomatos out LOL....( they cheap to replace LOL )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello everyone....another nice week..we had a couple coller days early last week...this week is going to be low 70's  upper 60...my DBB seems to be growing the best so far at 3 inches since the move...My Gooey Mom  is strugling settling in but should bounce rught back...cant see to well but my Lawn is coming in too..may have to mow in a few weeks..untill next time

take care and be safe


----------



## getnasty

Lookin good man


----------



## pcduck

Wow that PL is huge already.

Looking good


----------



## 7greeneyes

Just beautiful lush green healthy gals you got there, 4u. Gonna pull up my beanbag chair and :joint: one...

Keeper up. Weather's only gettin better here, ain't it?

eace:,

7ge


----------



## nouvellechef

All pro!


----------



## Irish

pink lemonade will make you go vroom vroom...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pcduck said:
			
		

> Wow that PL is huge already.
> 
> Looking good


 

yes she is *duck*...I been tieing her down and hope to have a nice bush


Critter count up  by one white pomerainian:rofl:

12 days straight with no Rain..and this weeks temps been in 70's and plants are loveing it


----------



## dekgib

What an awesome grow you got going:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine

looking gooey 4u---may i reserve the seat next to her---:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> looking gooey 4u---may i reserve the seat next to her---:hubba:


 

thanks for stopping by....Ill share Gooey MOM  in another week or so...them cats really did a number on her ..but she is showing new growth...the one in garbage can has an issue with a couple arms showing some yellow on half the leaf..not sure whats it is  and think she will out grow it...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:   thats my pet dog and yes she got her arse trapped in ther....she was happy to be let go and not relocated:spit:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

haha  no **** man....he would have her skin a hanging eh?


----------



## buddogmutt

i see all's looking very nice on your side of town....


----------



## robz

Looking nice 4u.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great 4U. Totally using your rebar for stakes idea this year! Last year my largest sagged so much from weight and I didn't have tall enough stakes. Good thing about working construction, can get a lot of building materials for free


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for looking in everyone..


*ston-loc*...Im allways happy when someone can use something from me to help in they grow...have ya got anything outside yet?

heres my update this far...temps been in upper 60's and rains here for a few more days...I fimmed my DBB and may have to top a few more  times during the summer..she is growing fast...I been tieing down the PinkLemonaid in the middle as well...will pull her down some more befor letting her grow..the small Gooey is from the one I had in a green grocery bag..I decided to plant her in ground  she has some catching up to do...I also started on my purplefrosting line and have 24 of 36 seedlings in solo cups and in hoop house...Ive setup for cloneing later...

no critters to report  but still have strays wondering around..


take care and be safe


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice *4u*

You still have your traps out?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

yeah I do  but only on weekends do to my work load....and that small white dog...I have a few more strays around..but fear that when they gone more will move in on the territory..we will see

thanks for stopping by


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *ston-loc*...Im allways happy when someone can use something from me to help in they grow...*have ya got anything outside yet?*




4U, :bong: much? :rofl: Check out the grow journal in my signature. :icon_smile: Team effort! Loving it so far, couldnt have a better partner than ston!


----------



## drfting07

Great looking hoop house this year too. Might still build one to flower my girls in. I was having problems with morning dew causing PM on my girl last year.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

you growing in pots *drft*?  I will be makeing the hopps over the girl later in the summer....not sure if they will all get covered...that DBB may get 25 feet tall.....:shocked:

:bolt: west coast east coast Satori grow


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> 4U, :bong: much? :rofl: Check out the grow journal in my signature. :icon_smile: Team effort! Loving it so far, couldnt have a better partner than ston!


 
:doh:   I think *ston* lives PNW..and I tried a run of Satori outside few years back....didnt do well IMHO..to long to finsh..


----------



## drfting07

I am in pots. 5 gallon, in an effort to keep them within my size limit of 6 or 7 feet before they become noticeable by neighbors. 

I hope ston does well. Maybe that BTB finishes earlier? I have until early november to finish. Whens first frost for you guys?


----------



## tcbud

Your Girls look awesome 4u, gonna be one heck of a outdoor year!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao: *tcbud*...so nice of you to stop by the Yard...I sure hope we have a great summer...last year was okay ...looking forward to your  "O.F.G." as well

*drft*...thats to bad ya in buckets..you wont know they real potential..but stay safe brother

:48:

hello friends..today was a nice day and wanted to share the Gooey I have outback...a few posts back I showed the little Gooey I was going to grow in a felt grocery bag but since decide to throw her in the ground..The gal I have in the Garbage can had/has issues...it has some wierd leaf formation..I think she is growing out of it..the first sight was early and low...then went a node okay...then next node doing same thing at first leafs...then went 2 more nodes...than again...If Im correct either she is done grown out it...or the 4th node from last one will be there...other than  that I like the way she is forming into the can...I been holding her down and now have her lowers to the edge Canand started to pull down her next set...am thinking about fimming her when she reaches 4 foot  and then let her go....the other 2 I show are exploading and loving my yard...The main donor is still recovering so stay tuned as I know she will be impressive...thanks for looking in



take care and be safe


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Lookin mighty fine that reforstation project yual be growin in yur back 40. I think they be looking fine and happy fur sure friend nice goin so fars.

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hey *BWD*..:48:

thanks for the kind words...Was hopeing ya was here to gather up them critters...sorry no fireside here we have burn ban...but dont stop the BBQ..Have a great Holliday weekend my friend

take care and be safe


----------



## ston-loc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh:   I think *ston* lives PNW..and I tried a run of Satori outside few years back....didnt do well IMHO..to long to finsh..



Hey hey hey, just caught up and seen all this, haha.  I'm in NorCal. Last season I don't remember off the top of my head when it was that I harvested exactly. End of sept. Had some rain issues, but being my first season not knowing any better, did ok. This year I'm on it. Pretty confident I can keep weather at bay to finish them.

Oh, and sorry, haha. Looking great 4U! :48: Going to have to do some more tying down, mine are around chest high and it's not even June yet!


----------



## drfting07

Oh dont you worry 4U. One of these girls is getting planted in an open wooded area near my home. We will see just how big she will get


----------



## drfting07

Oh! and what month do you harvest?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

We started harvest the pink lemonaid Mid Sept..trichs cloudy and start amber...the gooey finishes pretty fast as well...we will have to see..and mojo for your outdoor girl...


----------



## buddogmutt

looking great smoke.......keep it up...that pink lemonade is taking off....


----------



## nouvellechef

Little sun next couple days  They look great.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Little sun next couple days  They look great.


 
:ciao:

thanks for stopping in nieghbor...yes the weather is going to be nice this weekend...get out and enjoy it


take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## drfting07

4U, in the seventh pic, the one with the bug. Is this the "hiding" bug? I have something that looks just like these, they are just orange. They dont seem to bother the plant, but when i try and blow him off the plant, he moves around and "hides" hence the name, "hiding bug"


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> 4U, in the seventh pic, the one with the bug. Is this the "hiding" bug? I have something that looks just like these, they are just orange. They dont seem to bother the plant, but when i try and blow him off the plant, he moves around and "hides" hence the name, "hiding bug"


 
Im not sure the name  but have seen these every year and do no harm to the plants...I think they Good Bugs..is that they real name?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

today Ill share the  DBB...this is my fastest grow so far...she was fimmed at 24" and will allow her to grow now..fan leafs are like 10" long..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just chuggin along


----------



## pcduck

Looking nice:aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *duck*...I mowed for the first time yesturday..and was able to lay down in grass and do some lower pruning


----------



## orangesunshine

very nice brother---very nice---be over in a bit with a 12 pk and some of that pink mamma---


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great 4U!


----------



## bho_expertz

Really nice OD 4u :aok:


----------



## robz

Looking nice 4u. Gooey is looking nice. How's the new sled treating you?


----------



## moaky

that gooey looks really nice...what is the genitcs of your gooey or you calling it short for afgan gooey


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for stopping by everyone...Had an issue with back yard..But they should rebound...

wouldnt be a 4u2 grow if I didnt screw something up  huh?..:rofl:

*robz*...I like the sled a lot...I need some new tires befor I take for a real long haul though...hows the new Pad treating you and wifey?

*moaky*...from *gooeybreeder*

(Gooey Mom is)
cambodian (70's landrace)
Mex gold (70's landrace)
Lumbo gold (70's landrace)
Thai ( 80's landrace)
Maui (1972 wowie from the developer)



h420p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnwMbRf7zrs


----------



## Kushluvr

looking healthy as can be.....cant wait to see them in flower!


----------



## robz

Going good but we miss the house for sure. Miss growing my medicine & miss my yard. Only thing I don't miss is the 180.00-220.00 a month power bill lol. Keep the rubber side down brother


----------



## MARY-JANE

Hay 4u2sm0ke my friend long time now. Your grow is looking good........here is some MOJO FOR YOUR GIRLS!
Hope they get better soon.


----------



## tcbud

Looking excellent 4u.

Hope you all had fun camping.  Get any fish to fry?

Whats the update?


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: *4U* Im with all the others...things are nice and green in the backyard for you!


----------



## nouvellechef

Sun is blazing! Last update was 30 plus days ago. They should be getting good size now.


----------



## ziggyross

Looking good the grass filled in nicely too.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Sun is blazing! Last update was 30 plus days ago. They should be getting good size now.


 
Ill snap some shots today for you my friend...if ya look at post #69...I put up a video of the Back yard..the past few days have been nice and warm and they say we have a week straight of this 80f  so yes Im happy

*tcbud*..we went to Olympic National Forest and didnt have any good lakes or streams...went to "Hurrican Ridge"..wow what a Site..was super nice out ..at campsite it was like 75f..and at the ridge was snow and maybe 40f...yeah Laura got chilly..


thanks for stopping by everyone...
:48:


----------



## pcduck

Glad to see the temps are finally get there for ya.

Now if you can keep them with no rain, ya be in.


----------



## 7greeneyes

it was humid as heck in the south sound yesterday...

p.s. I love your youtube handle by the way *4U*...lol...garden's lookin' stellar as norm(sucks bout the grass ferts burnin'em tho...).


----------



## TwoPotsTooMany

Love the pics, you tube is cool. Show us more!


----------



## ston-loc

Just watched the vid brotha. Looking good. I'm sure the lawn ferts will flush through and the girls will be fine. Green mojo bro.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

TwoPotsTooMany said:
			
		

> Love the pics, you tube is cool. Show us more!


 

 


welcome to the site..

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjEOQiih4JQ&feature=autoplay&list=ULQjnNF0tW3DY&playnext=1


----------



## TwoPotsTooMany

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> welcome to the site..
> 
> hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjEOQiih4JQ&feature=autoplay&list=ULQjnNF0tW3DY&playnext=1


 

Been here for a while i cant remember my old password  ,things lookn good though. :icon_smile:


----------



## Irish

:48: wheres the pics? :48:


----------



## dekgib

*4u *nice work im wishing thing would have went a lil differently for me but as i always say it could be worse ... thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## Capone

Planted around the same time. I love a growers competition. Good luck budd


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Good looking plants 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Irish said:
			
		

> :48: wheres the pics? :48:


 

okay...okay...they are looking better and It seems they have started flowering...many strains up comeing...and loads of fun


*Bombbudpuffa*...allways a pleasure when you drop by...I credit the healthy girls too many of your teas ...finishing up the lacto Bacillius...will feed the outdoors this round...been mixing this up by the gallons


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile: 


take care and be safe


----------



## drfting07

great pics 4U. They look very happy! Keep it up.


----------



## nouvellechef

Yeah. Forrest there for sure.  Half way point now about. I see pre-flowers and a bit of stretch kicking in now.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great bro!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> allways a pleasure when you drop by...I credit the healthy girls too many of your teas ...finishing up the lacto Bacillius...will feed the outdoors this round...been mixing this up by the gallons


Thanks! Happy I could help out a lil.


----------



## Chewbongo

Looking good 4u


----------



## MARY-JANE

Your grow is looking real good......Keep up the good work.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

working on the covers now....temps here are in the lower 70s  untill friday then we in the mid 80s for a few days...plants are loving it:lama:


----------



## orangesunshine

peace back to you brother---the yard looks fabulous  :icon_smile:


----------



## Irish

it don't get no better than that. sweet grow...peace...:hubba:


----------



## brimck325

if i was a bird n you had birdbath and feeder.....ahhhhwww man, need i say more!!!


----------



## pcduck

Looking real nice 4u


----------



## Red eyed gardener

I like yer shrubbs.awesome dude.


----------



## ziggyross

You have one of the nicest yards. Does the smoke from the grill bother the plants? Man those leaves on the Pink Lemonade are huge.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

:holysheep: Nice work brother! Pristine! 

Hows the visibility thru the plastic you use? Do you feel it does anything for security from the air, if you" werent legal?"


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter

Nice forest yual growd  Lookin mighty thick and healthy! Yual doin well pilgrem

BWD


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :holysheep: Nice work brother! Pristine!
> 
> Hows the visibility thru the plastic you use? Do you feel it does anything for security from the air, if you" werent legal?"


 

I would say Yes ...the plastic isnt clear...its 6ml and cant see through and plants do well....thanks for stopping by...nice avy

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

Looking beautiful 4U! As always.  wonderful.


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I would say Yes ...the plastic isnt clear...its 6ml and cant see through and plants do well....thanks for stopping by...nice avy
> 
> :48:



:rofl: 

:48: Thanks for the tip, 4U.


----------



## ston-loc

:lama:


----------



## orangesunshine

love the hoop house with the zip ties brother

plants arn't bad either :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

You want this...from gooeybreeder

I got gifted these 5 beans and all 5 germed and are doing well...They cracked on 6/7  and have yet to show sex...should be any day now..


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Here is Black Haze...a Miami clone elite...probably the most Sativa Ive ran...Took a few clippings other day and should get a few more in another week...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Heres another Gooeybreeder strain

Got 2 of these from a friend and Have to get her a cutt from the Female..not shown yet..cracked on 6/15


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile:


----------



## tcbud

*August is looking darn fine around your place and on the calendar too!*


----------



## drfting07

Nice hand me downs, 4U. Wish i had a good friend that would share his/her genetics.


----------



## MARY-JANE

Your ladies are looking lovely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stoping by Friends...heres a SHow for the Day

h420p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0yyykjSIHc&feature=youtu.be


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I was gifted 2 beans..and this is the first to show..This is a *gooeybreeder *genetic:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

Nice vid brotha. The girls are happy i see. I wouldnt expect anything less.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *Drft*..  my ladies are starting to weave into one another...Cant walk through anywhere back there...Send Help


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello friends...its been a real Hot few weeks here...I have all bot 1 of my plants sexed and in final homes...I placed The "Frozen Lava".."YWT"..and Black Haze in the ground :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

Beautiful, are those dahlias for me? What a jungle 4U!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Rose*

you Bet those are for you....those are the first of many to come...Laura has a hard time cutting them..as they add color to the jungle...but Im sure you know the more ya cutt  the more that grow...Ill be updateing the grow more now that we are in the preflower ..say hello to Mr.Rose

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

:stoned:  Looking fabulous dude! Totally in the same boat crab walking in between and under branches to get between some of them :aok: Loving the jungle!


----------



## tcbud

*Looking fabulous there, just fabulous!*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  friends

thanks for stopping By...next time Ill have some cold tastey bevrages

I took some the Hoop covers down to redu...I pulled the garbage can grows out away from the SHED and made a long hoop cover...still have cross braceing to do....Ill do more later today...My 2nd Frozen Lava showed female:yay:  and is now in the ground..Ill take clippings next week...also Put Black haze in the ground as well as YWT...and the DAhlias are coloring up the yard nice..more to come:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

Those are huge! Looks like a nice day over there. beautiful plants.


----------



## nouvellechef

Make it look easy. Its like a gynasium over them.


----------



## ston-loc

^^^ :rofl: Seriously! Beautiful!!! :lama:


----------



## Capone

Im thinking of taking a picture in my jungle. 

Props on the grow..


----------



## cubby

The grow's looking great 4U, all that PVC looks like a you're running a Monkey Bar farm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl: *cubby*...some say this is the Monkey farm...

gonna be 93f today


----------



## Sol

Hiya 4u  long time huh?  Beauty outdoor grow, ya got there.


----------



## MARY-JANE

Your trees are looking so good enjoying this weather we go our way. GREEN MOJO your ladies for they are standing tall.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hello friends..its 2 hrs till Hempfest..temps are all ready 82f...Have one more cover to make...DAhlias are coloring up the yard nice


----------



## 7greeneyes

AWESOME....will be there tomorrow in the p.m., bud (don't wake up in the a.m. on weekends :rofl:  )


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Just doing a fly over


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> AWESOME....will be there tomorrow in the p.m., bud (don't wake up in the a.m. on weekends :rofl:  )


 

:giggle:  sorry we missed each other my friend...there is allways next year huh?  How did ya enjoy the Fest?


----------



## Rosebud

how did you do your fly over? i didn't know you could fly.  Beautiful 4U, just lovely.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks for stopping *Rose*....I cant fly:giggle:  But I can climb on My roof top

Heres The Pink Lemonaid in the Ground ..I have this one in Plant of the year contest...she is filling out nice and the added wieght will make her even fatter here a few weeks...I also throw in a Teaser of the SHED:hubba: 

Say Hello to Mr.Rose


----------



## tcbud

Looking Mighty Fine there ......  Mighty Fine!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks tc...I started hanging some string to prepare for the buds....still no sign of rain here...thats good  and bad...My first trichs came on a.."west End Girl"  really triched fast..


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I cant fly:giggle:


 
I gotta funny feelin you're gonna be able to . . . come October !!  :rofl:

:fly:


----------



## orangesunshine

i gotta move to your mj friendly state :lama:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

no  dont move *orange*...lol...we have enough cali folk  racing up and down our roads...lol...

things are looking good here..just gave them last Nitro feed...placed the string for help holding...its easyier to do it now ..I had issues last  summer after the plastic is up...may have some rain by end of week ...I like to think Im ready for the rains... ....also found one those ice trays that make tube ice for water botles....Im tryN clippings in the fridge for 2 weeks then cloner:aok:


----------



## orangesunshine

hey thanks for the invite--:rofl: ---i know many cali transplanted up there thru the years---they should change the name of portland to mendo del norte---think i'll stick around here for a bit longer--- you do great work 4u---love the clips for the roof height, clips for the cover---pretty slick---dog looks funny relaxing too---have a chill day bro


----------



## tastyness

4u
Let me know how the clones in the fridge do.  You're planning on putting them in there for 2 wks then continue as normal?

I need to hold some of mine back for a week or two and that sounds like a perfect solution.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks *tastey*....theres a thread here on storeing clones in the fridge...I didnt have the room to have them in the starter cube and read that held in water and changed every few days   this would work....Im stoked as I looked at them today and they still standing tall in there...and yes I plan to recut and plant..in 2 weeks...right now my cloners are full and dont want to go to much further in flower befor clipping...Ill be sure to share what comes from it...as ya can see I numbered each for ID purposes:aok:

take care and be safe


----------



## tastyness

I saw that.  Nothing worse than mystery clones.  

This batch of clones I've got going now are my best results ever. (Mostly thanks to what I learned here at MP)

Who knew the hardest part of getting semi-proficient is having too much of a good thing.  I used to think, like HemperFi, you can't have too many plants. Turns out you can. 

In two days I've got to cull through the clones- I thought more would have kicked the bucket.  And I'm finally finding the limits of my different grow spaces.  My tent will hold 3 less plants than I thought it would.  

So now I'm thinking through plant management.  Wasn't ready to take this on before, but in order to continue making the most of the resources I've got a little planning is in order.


----------



## MARY-JANE

orangesunshine said:
			
		

> hey thanks for the invite--:rofl: ---i know many cali transplanted up there thru the years---they should change the name of portland to mendo del norte---think i'll stick around here for a bit longer--- you do great work 4u---love the clips for the roof height, clips for the cover---pretty slick---dog looks funny relaxing too---have a chill day bro




I feel ya on that....lol! There once was a Mayor who said it's fine to visit but don't make it a home. For preserving the way of life back in the days and now it's flooded with people losing land around here to many folks in one spot like Cali.


----------



## MARY-JANE

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> thanks *tastey*....theres a thread here on storeing clones in the fridge...I didnt have the room to have them in the starter cube and read that held in water and changed every few days   this would work....Im stoked as I looked at them today and they still standing tall in there...and yes I plan to recut and plant..in 2 weeks...right now my cloners are full and dont want to go to much further in flower befor clipping...Ill be sure to share what comes from it...as ya can see I numbered each for ID purposes:aok:
> 
> take care and be safe



You should be good on leaving them in water and in the fridge. Cloned a lot of house plants like this. I'm starting to feel as though growing MJ is just like growing my house plants. Been having a green thumb on growing them since a little girl and now growing my meds. Just feel so natural.:icon_smile:


----------



## cubby

*4U*, the yarden is lookin' great!
 I love the little dog just standing out there, eyes closed, taking in all the herbal goodness in the air..... lucky dog.
  I do however have a question, That Pink Lemonade is beautiful but looks to be takin over its alloted space, both in height and width, once you put the plastic (I'm assuming you'll cover with clear/opaque plastic) over it, won't the close confinment and lack of air movement promote mold growth?  Just curious.
  You're gonna end up with wheelbarrows full of bud this fall. If you need an independant taste tester just give me a holler.......:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *cubby*

thanks for stopping by the Yarden...great question and yes had issues with that couple years back...I didnt plan on them bushing like this  and have clean up the lower crap and have a few box fans and will get a few more this year at end summer when they cheap:aok:....set those inside domes in diffrent locations to move air...I will still lose some to mold  its a givin...but last year lost maybe 20% of crop which was up from year befor...this year I plan a bountifull Crop....Have many friends comeing to Help  so please come join the fun...must bring ya own :bong1:...and fav bum kushin...heres some shots my friend..Pink Lemonaid is showing trichs:yay:


take care and be safe


----------



## HemperFi

DAMN FINE 4U -- amazing -- you da man!!!!!!!


peace


----------



## ston-loc

Seriously.... The more I look, thread to thread, and go out back to the garden, we are all awesome :stoned: 

:rofl: Mojo, and :48: for everyone. Looking fabulous 4U


----------



## orangesunshine

4u once again your passion shine bright---love the tie lines hanging from the roof frame---brilliant--- :headbang2:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Nice one 4u2
T4


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Looking Killer 4u

 great looking grow ... good luck on plant of the year.. looks like a contender for sure.. 

Aloha


----------



## grass hopper

your buds and mine,same stage.really, really nice, i mean it.you have been much help to me. really appreciate. want to see pic w/poly on.when do you think you will cover??


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> your buds and mine,same stage.really, really nice, i mean it.you have been much help to me. really appreciate. want to see pic w/poly on.when do you think you will cover??



Hello my new friend and welcome to my YArd....I will cover them as soon as the fear of rains are here..we are 30 days plus  with no rain..and in Seattle is real strange..but hey..Ill take it...but I have the Box plastic at the ready and may even go and have them pre cut....I would like to allow some rain to wash the girl down....I use my garden hose and sprinkler grip to shower them down sometimes....They really liked the Misting on  Hot days we had...Ill share the covers as soon as they go on...keep M Green


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

okay friends we decided to put up some the covers..:icon_smile:


----------



## pcduck

Where's your dog in that jungle?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

I lost her:rofl:


----------



## Rosebud

I want to see Kandy!  Those covers look great 4U. you do such a nice job. A pleasure to behold.


----------



## grass hopper

WOW!! looks so professional.can't wait to see the ready to chop pics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I want to see Kandy!  Those covers look great 4U. you do such a nice job. A pleasure to behold.




:ciao:   *Rose*


heres a leaf in a leaf....yjos is on the YWT ladie....Ive had a Bud grow in this same spot in a Purple peach last summer...I think its the Great outdoors that makes these do this....


----------



## Rosebud

Thank you for Kandy. I love that dog. Interesting leaf on leaf.


----------



## Irish

sweet... 

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Nice 4U! I actually was at work today and a random thunder storm rolled through. Got me thinking to get my plastic up too. Do you leave it up, once you put it up? Or do you take it off pending forecast? 

Looking great brother!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *ston*


they are up till either they fall down or I take them down...:rofl:

the larger one where we sit will be where we can still sit smoke and trim while in the rain...the frames are the last to come down...things are smelling very well out ther


----------



## ston-loc

Right on. Gonna keep an eye on the forcast from here on out. Def smelling good out back. Always love seeing your inspirational OD updates dude. :aok: :48:


----------



## buddogmutt

looking great!!!


----------



## hottip

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Just doing a fly over


 
Great Pictures, I think I got high just looking at them, thanks. I think I'm high anyway.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks danksters
:48:

things are filling in nice...had a couple branches break as I didnt tie up every one...looks like ill be doing some more work out there.  another week they say of high 70s and no rain...Im feeling a great finish:yay:...Last years grow said I was Harvesting the Pink lemonaid Sept 28....thats just a couple weeks away...trichs cloudy  and amber starting...I have a Black Haze that is still tryN to flower...dout she will finish..I do have some clones of her in Shed...Ill be doing individual plant updates here soon as well getting to the pretty side of the Plants:heart:...Hope everyone is doing well


take care and be safe


----------



## drfting07

Nice 4U! Cant wait for the samples  Love the last two, frosty!


----------



## grass hopper

wow,lots of sugar early...coool


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Heres a strain a friend of mine made and is doing well..


----------



## orangesunshine

:woohoo: :lama: :48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *orangesunshine*...


Here I have the DBB from Freeman Genetics  she is the Biggest one I have outback at 9 feet tall and 6 feet wide....Im thinking the second week in October for her..


----------



## grass hopper

so envy green houses.best way to go imo.maybe next year if i can get legal.NICE JOB friend:icon_smile:


----------



## orangesunshine

:ciao: man in red :icon_smile:


----------



## tastyness

Great pics and Great plants.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qbev9PFnuI


Happy growing everyone


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

pics 4u


----------



## Rosebud

I liked the video very much. I wish i was in your yard right now. Just beautiful. Keep up the great work.


----------



## MARY-JANE

Your ladies are looking real nice 4u2smoke! We are sure to have great weather for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## drfting07

Holy tree stumps batman :holysheep: Thats pure awesomeness 4U. WOW


----------



## ston-loc

Huge thumbs up dude! :aok: Your garden is beautiful! Huge inspiration!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Just a quik update as we all will be very busy soon..

*West End Girls*...I have 4 ..1 I will reveg on account she is sugar coated sweetness..and with that Ive allways wanted a "SugaMama":hubba:...she grows like a Sativa but first to trich out...cant wait to see what I can do with her in the Shed:lama:
*AlienDawg X Purple Empriss*...Showing Trichs looks like Mid October clones taken
*Frozen LAva*..Starting to show trichs  and still real green..clones taken
*Black HAze*...She is going to be the Long runner in the yard..just starting to bud...I do have a few clones from her in the Shed 
*Pink Lemonaid G/C*.....She is cloudy and Plan to take her end of the 
month 
*Gooey G/C*...She is fading noce and getting heavier every day
*DBB*..She is doing great and so far the only one not to show powder mold...Mid October maybe
*Purplefrosting*/*PurpleBud f2*...budding nice..mid Oct
*You Want This*...This one scared me a cuple weeks back Thinking  I seen Rot..but was purple color behind the trichs..

Happy Growing EVeryone

take care and be safe


----------



## HemperFi

Stellar grow 4u -- truly impressive...


Peace


----------



## grass hopper

love to see a pic of powder mold,if you get a min. some time..thanks bud
 NICE JOB!!!!!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

enjoy the Show

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydQUWjzzIok


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> love to see a pic of powder mold,if you get a min. some time..thanks bud
> NICE JOB!!!!!!!




I look everyday and treat as I see...I have a few more weeks till Harvest.  I like to play preventive rather than Battle when its Bad...Spider mites are there as well but I aint about to spend the dough on azmaxing the entire yard...I try and keep the Humidity up around them to slow the buggies down...anywho  heres the best pics I could find today...Blast with 'Green cure"...thanks for stopping by


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

*4u2sm0ke* . . . these are my suggestions for you:

 - open up your backyard to the public, charge people admission, and call it Dizzneyland for Potheads

 - start enrolling students in the Academy of Pot Sciences for different classes and courses of study

 - apply for gov't grants . . . and get somebody else to pay for the whole freakin thing !! :joint:

this show is too good to be free !! eace:


----------



## tastyness

:yeahthat:

With Amsterdam soon to close its doors, potheads all over the world will be looking for a place to spend their vacation time and cash.  Viva L'Espagna!

I'll help make the Academy virtual-now there is a class I would love to teach.


----------



## grass hopper

THANKS 4u2,those little specs,in photo #3,i had tons of last year.is that mites or more powder mold???does that hurt the girls in any significant way???
  THANKS AGAIN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Newbietoo said:
			
		

> THANKS 4u2,those little specs,in photo #3,i had tons of last year.is that mites or more powder mold???does that hurt the girls in any significant way???
> THANKS AGAIN



yes *newbie*...those specs are mite damage...and yes if let get outta control  you will get what we call the BorG!!!..as they suk the juices from the leaf  they are also slowing the plant fown when infested bad...My Gooey Mom  i wanted to spred along the ground  ended up cutting half it down and clearing close to ground...way infested with mites...so  Ill never hold a plant tight and to the ground again:doh:...I would be more concerned with controlling the powder mold that mites...powder mold can be deadly sickoning...thanks for asking..thats my thaughts


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> *4u2sm0ke* . . . these are my suggestions for you:
> 
> - open up your backyard to the public, charge people admission, and call it Dizzneyland for Potheads
> 
> - start enrolling students in the Academy of Pot Sciences for different classes and courses of study
> 
> - apply for gov't grants . . . and get somebody else to pay for the whole freakin thing !! :joint:
> 
> this show is too good to be free !! eace:





:rofl:

yall didnt know I got 5 bux every time yall come in here...lol...chaching!!!


----------



## grass hopper

THANKS again, 4u2,didn't know on that "low to the ground" thing either.  yes Dan, i would pay $5.00 for most questions i ask here.many answers are so important and interesting.

next;  what size and type,are the fiska sissors (shears)you and others have mentioned?? i goggled,and so many variations.titanium,stainless,ergonomic handles,no thumb hole,look like shears.8 in.?? premium models etc.etc.

last year,used portable light 2 ft. overhead.big help,.but sitting next to window was AMAZING.diamonds everywhere.  also used cheap tiny sissors worked ok. I liked TINY.also any comments on: we used these terrific 4 or 5 in. mag. glass w/ adjustable string around neck.also has a sm. light inc.pointed down on work area.WAY COOl

     DAN got $5.00worth and a friend, i wish i could payback somehow-and  more THANK$$ AGAIN


----------



## grass hopper

Thanks Too Dan!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *newbie*....thanks for all the intrests and questions....I dont use fiskars anymore..nor do I like the kind that you have to put fingers in...I use these Hydrofarm snips..they stainless steal  and spring loaded....Im able to trim for hrs...the fiskars would make my thumb sore after a few branches...I baught 4 pairs of these last summer and still have 2 in the package on the shelf.   they clean easy and dont seem to gum up as much...anywho...I need go clean them now for some more trimming

take care and be safe


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

is it easy to scrape the gummed up hash off em ?? :joint:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

with razor blade very easy..but I dont save the stuff...after each use  I soak them in ISO  and clean them..then a drop or 2 of All in 1 oil on the spring


----------



## drfting07

Nice trimmers 4U. Went out yesterday to see what fiskars walmart is carrying. Gonna have to buy a couple pairs of micro-touch trimmers.


----------



## orangesunshine

tis the season---a trimmer friend of mine uses those green handle sheers---she trims tons and traded out the spring from the green handles for the fiskar spring---says her hand are less fatigued cause the fiskar spring is less springy

happy trimmers = happy herb   :smoke1:


----------



## tastyness

My new titanium 5" fiskars came by ebay yesterday.  Hoping to get to use them soon. I'll report back on how I like them.

There are a lot of models, these were 14.00 USD a pair.
You can probably do better - they retail for 19.99 / I have to consider international shipping which often limits my options.

Based on advice from several members these were the winners.

no. 5 Spring-Assist Titanium Micro Tip Scissors
Perfect for fabric is how they are often advertised.




Details at their site: (Someone let me know if this is considered a live link?  Not an active link but easier to cut and paste into any browser bar)

www2.fiskars.com/Products/Crafting/Crafting-Scissors/Titanium-Micro-Tip-Easy-Action-Scissors

If you want the link to the ebay seller- PM me and I'll send it along.


----------



## NorCalHal

Great grow 4U! Love the underneath shots!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Norcal*....so glad to see you in my yard.   Your killing it in your yard man...I started stripping the larger fan leafs yesturday....took down a Pink Lemonaid that had a ton of small buds...decided to make it a hash plant


take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud

Congrats on being one of to start harvest!  Happy trimming there.

I also go for the Titanium scissors.  I have found the spring will not last through more than one season though.  I also have to say, out of three pair we own, only one is my favorite.  Gonna have to look into that Hydrofarm scissors now, thanks for the heads up on them 4u.

in edit, forgot to ask, what did you take down?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

took the small Pink lemonaid *tcbud*.....stripped a gooey and going to do another one today...maybe at Halftime


----------



## MARY-JANE

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> took the small Pink lemonaid *tcbud*.....stripped a gooey and going to do another one today...maybe at Halftime



It would be nice to get some pics up for us noisy ones....lol.
JK, never thought about making hash out of my baby's I like the buds.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for stopping by Marry....heres what the yard looks like


----------



## MARY-JANE

Looking good, are you trimming while they are still in ground?


----------



## HemperFi

You are killing it 4u, as usual. Great grow!

Peace


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> Looking good, are you trimming while they are still in ground?




yeah...I start Harvest by removing the fan leafs...they still continue for another week or two...Im the only trimmer right now  and this works for me


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

HemperFi said:
			
		

> You are killing it 4u, as usual. Great grow!
> 
> Peace




thanks HemperFi...sure smells great out there


:48:


----------



## MARY-JANE

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> yeah...I start Harvest by removing the fan leafs...they still continue for another week or two...Im the only trimmer right now  and this works for me



Like the idea..Happy trimming!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

just a few pics :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

That little bear has the best seat in the yard. Lovely pictures. Lovely place.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

a couple more weeks and we will have outback finished up....been harvesting a little every day...seeing some great colors come out now


----------



## HemperFi

Wow!


----------



## HemperFi

Why can't we duplicate that kind of growth inside? What is the missing ingredient? I'm guessing it's the lights.


----------



## The Silver Bullet Special

Lookin killer 4u, is the purple that's on your plants from the cooler nights or from the genetics.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for looking in friends...

*SilverBullet*.....the Big Fan leafs purple is from the cool temps at night...the purple in the Bud  is genetics...Gooeybreeder ..You Want this

*Hemper*....Its the Sun....and yes I wish my indoors was as nice..


----------



## grass hopper

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> a couple more weeks and we will have outback finished up....been harvesting a little every day...seeing some great colors come out now


 
DAMN!!  I had this black/purple colors almost exactly as your pics portray. I THREW IT OUT in a dozen places. I thought it was mold. My sweepea said "it looks kinda purple". I didn't listen...WHAT A FOOL...learning more 4u2. Thanks.

Another $5.00 well spent, eh Dan...damn:goodposting:


----------



## Time4Plan-B

Hey 4u2 those flowers are lovely are the delthiniums (sp)?
No ive just googled and nowt like dels.
Lol
Buds look nice too.
Lol
T4


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:giggle:  *T4P-B*  those flowers are called Dahlias...they are very pretty but have no scent

*newbie*...dont feel bad for throwing out purple weed...Ill tell ya when I started growing my first grow had a few hermies at 7 weeks in flower and I read they was no good....lol...so I put them in black garbage bag and throw behind bushes by the Hospital....I bet I made some hispanic landscapers very Happy:doh:

its a nice day today ill be back later with more updates..take care and be safe


----------



## MARY-JANE

Looking real good! So is that the afgooey of a breed or is that what it is called?


----------



## brimck325

bravo 4u, bravo! any pics of the WEG? ....peace


----------



## tcbud

Looking good there....Looking freaking Fantastic I mean!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

brimck325 said:
			
		

> bravo 4u, bravo! any pics of the WEG? ....peace



you bet my friend...one of these was first to show trichs  but yet to go farther than cloudy,,,,I have 4 females and 3 are a purple pheno...I have them under the hoop houses on account the rains and fogs are here now..I will get better Harvest pics maybe a week or two from today...

thanks for stopping by


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:icon_smile: 

Happy Harvesting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

more pics


----------



## AluminumMonster

Very nice 4u!  Beautiful OD this year!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Thanks *Alum*......this was the Best outdoor seeason thus far...looks like we may even get a sativa to Harvest...I have yet to see any issues other than a few Powder mold spots ..here and there...

thanks for stopping by...take care and be safe


----------



## tcbud

Nothing like bringing them up to bring them down.

Go Payten M.  Go Sativa's!


----------



## MARY-JANE

nice!


----------



## Johnny5968

NOW thats a Garden!!!..............:holysheep:               :icon_smile: Congrats on the very nice grow!!   Happy Smokin!!!...:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Dude, I don't know what kind of "job" you have. But I know how minimal my garden is compared to yours, and how friggin slammed I am with needing to tcb. Big props putting the hours in with your amazing garden. Not enough hours in the day to do it how I'm doing it right now. You've obviously got it dialed brotha :aok:


----------



## drfting07

looking stellar as usual 4U. Great pics. Remind me please how to get my hands on some YWT by Gooeybreeder. Quite the looker, and i need a deep purple for the garden. 

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

been busy Harvesting...some still have a ways to grow:hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Its a good thing we harvested the 2 Gooey in the back of the LArge cover ..as the rains and Winds was too much for it..and collapst on them..just had a few buds left on it and is now all hanging and have 2 nice walking sticks...pics coming later:bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> looking stellar as usual 4U. Great pics. Remind me please how to get my hands on some YWT by Gooeybreeder. Quite the looker, and i need a deep purple for the garden.
> 
> :48:





Happy Smoking my friend....She really is purple trichs just turning Amber..Maybe  another week or two...its raining Hard now and will stay raining through Monday they say...I know she has powder mold I been treating on a few plants now....I think the patatoes are ready too....take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Busy...busy ..busy....Heres whats standing..

2 @ WEG
1 @ AD X PE
2 @ fROZEN laVA
1 @ yOU WANT THIS
1 @ gOOEY
[email protected] DBB
3 @ Purple frosting
1 @ Black Haze


take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:hubba:


----------



## DarkHorse007

awesome as always 4U i cant seem to keep up with all the plants you have growing, how many plants did you have growing this year?

you must also have a longer growing season up there than i do, frost hit here in colorado almost a week ago, we dont have much of an outdoor growing season


----------



## ston-loc

Day 8 straight done in the books here, you are a madman my friend. Looking amazing!


----------



## Roddy

:aok: :clap: :clap:  Nice trees, my friend!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

DarkHorse007 said:
			
		

> awesome as always 4U i cant seem to keep up with all the plants you have growing, how many plants did you have growing this year?
> 
> you must also have a longer growing season up there than i do, frost hit here in colorado almost a week ago, we dont have much of an outdoor growing season




thanks for stopping by...We had 23 plants total...Not all will make to harvest..and Ill take a couple more this week...I have a problem......no more room to Hang plants......need to get this outdoor finished so I can concentrate on the Shed...this year was the best year for an outdoor grow...rains are here now for a while.....take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you had a dry growing season this year 4U, very unusual I bet. 
Everything you do looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing this wonderful grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

thanks for being part of this community *Rose*...your a valuble member and I respect all your grows...thanks for stopping By....now bring ya DAm snips and Help

:48:


----------



## Rosebud

I can be there in six hours.


----------



## ston-loc

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I can be there in six hours.



Hey! I though you were coming to help me!?  

Budrot has hit here dude. Hope alls well up north.... Two edged sword. Gets worse daily, but trying to take em as long as possible.
Already in the green, but still, compost piling good stuff sucks!!! Mojo brother! Not enough hours in the day


----------



## drfting07

YUMMY! Lookin delicious 4U. :cool2:


----------



## tcbud

Stone said it best, not enough hours in the day.

Looking AWESOME per usual there 4u.  Twenty four, that is a huge amount of trimming.  Hope you have some help. Curses on the bud rot.

Heres a cyber hug for you, you can do it!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  passion

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtY4FCaAw6Y

take care and be safe


----------



## Rosebud

i love your videos. Wow, you have been a busy guy. Beautiful plants.


----------



## Irish

did gooey mom mold at all od bro? ima show you some of your white chrystal we did od this year. i've had her long time, and we remember how big she got inside, and we had to abort that grow early, cause she tried to take over the whole house like a brain sucking zombie wench, so we used to love her, then had to kill her before she ate us all!!  

amazing she did'nt mold. we took her down today, and theres seven more out still. they go large marge!!  

my bro andy52 grew chrystal one time indoor, diy dwc, and he had to abort that grow too, due to the wild growth. took over entire tent, started getting canibalistic on the other girls. hahaha. he was freaked to heck out. lol...

you smoked any ad/pe yet? i'm running all of robz new stuff, and will still try to get in on the halloween extravaganza. i'll manage it. i always figure something out. 

hope you had a stellar harvest bro!! peace...


----------



## pcduck

Monsters 4u:aok:

Love the Black Haze laugh...:laugh:


----------

